# Fire 8” crashing!!!



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

bought new Kindle Fire 8” about a month ago and it worked fine...

now whoever you clink on Kindle icon on home page, it goes to book section but then crashes and returns to home page...

the rest of the apps work fine but just an issue with Kindle app...

I tried doing a hard shutdown but issue remains...

any suggestions


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

this is getting more bizarre by the day...

Kindle app still doesn’t work,but, if you click on “For You” link  with books on bottom of screen it works...


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Amazon Kindle support!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Have you tried clicking on Books along the top menu instead of clicking the app icon further down on the page?  Does that do anything different?


----------

